# Thomas Milsom



## brent (1 May 2001)

Hi, I am looking for some history on a col. Thomas Milsom. He lived in Halifax County around 1860 or 1870. I believe he built my house. Any help would be appreciated.
Best regards
Brent Brown


----------

